# New board doesn't fit in racks due to binding width



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

MikeIn248 said:


> So what do people do in this scenario?


Unscrew one of the bindings. It takes all of 10 seconds with a basic screwdriver or multi-tool and you can re-attach when you get to the hill in another 10 seconds.

Not the most convenient option, but not exactly a dealbreaker either.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Or put your back ski rack a little farther back. I've got a very similar setup, and there's nothing magical about the distance between the rack bars. You probably had them farther apart last year.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Or put your back ski rack a little farther back. I've got a very similar setup, and there's nothing magical about the distance between the rack bars. You probably had them farther apart last year.


This. Just move the rack back.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Or put your back ski rack a little farther back. I've got a very similar setup, and there's nothing magical about the distance between the rack bars. You probably had them farther apart last year.


That or move the front bar forward so that the fairing is just about above the top of the windshield. 
Something like this.
http://www.rackattack.com/dynamicim...oad-bars-872xt-fairing-flat-top-6-locks-2.jpg


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Or see how your wife fits up top and put your stuff in the car.:dance1:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Or put your back ski rack a little farther back. I've got a very similar setup, and there's nothing magical about the distance between the rack bars. You probably had them farther apart last year.


I just took down the bike racks and set up my snowboard racks. 

I had a similar issue last hear. This year I set my back rack up backwards. it gives me about 3cm of extra space. This is exactly what I needed to get a good distance for my boards. Now i can actually put my boards in the their bag, and secure up top with no problems at all. Last season I was doing some diagonal shit just so the boards would fit...now it is all good.

You look like you need quite a bit more space. Take the bindings off and slap them back on. Mark your position and spend a few seconds adjusting it every time. Sucks...but nothing else you can do.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I would leave it setup like the instructions say, I have thule setup rack-binding-rack-binding on my Jetta and it would take a tornado to rip the board out of there


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You can't always move the rack. My car has factory indents where the machine picked up the body to put on chassis and that is where my rack mounts. Won't fit elsewhere. 










I just place the front binding behind the front bar. In all the years I've had 4 boards up there I have never lost any. 
Taking the bindings off **would** be a pain in the ass IMO with most bindings having footbeds, possible snow getting into the inserts and freezing before you get to the hill. Just a bad idea, might work for others...not me

If your truly worried buy or make a junk leash and tether one binding to the holder. Crisis dealt with...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I would put it in like #2 or 3 and just bungee it in through the binding.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I originally had moved the rear rack back a little to accommodate both bindings, then one day I went into the rack store to get some bolts for my bike rack, and the guy working noticed looking through the window that my racks didn't look quite right, so I told him what I did and he said I should put it back the right way and leave one binding outside the racks, so that's what I did.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Remove a binding*

In this case, I’d be worried a little more about theft because the board could easily be removed by sliding it one way then the other. Yes, I know in general anyone with a screwdriver could remove the bindings and take the board anyway. The only time I leave the car + gear on racks unattended is meals and stops on long driving trips, but still.

What I didn’t mention in my original post is that I’m completely neurotically afraid of losing the board while driving in general (well before the current problem). I have those racks cranked down. I’ve always tethered my board just in case. (I have a surfer style leash, so I use that to secure the board.) I’ve twice seen trucks lose their load in traffic. Once was a truck with a bunch of unsecured metal folding chairs on the freeway. I was driving down the highway and see a dozen or so cars in front of me scattering to the shoulders. Chairs were flying everywhere. One did some serious damage to the front end of a pickup truck. I have this crazy fear of my gear somehow getting loose and going through somebody’s windshield. I am not rational about this. My wife had hundreds of dollars of damage done to her car’s radiator from a rock that some truck chucked up on the highway. Can’t imagine what would’ve happened if that thing had gone through her windshield.

*Move the rack, distance isn’t magic*
*Move the rack forward, fairing close to windshield*

I totally hear what you all are saying. I get what you’re saying about the distance. I’m sure a inch or so away from spec wouldn’t matter. (Too far, though, and I don’t think the clamps would grab right.) But the installation instructions do specify the distances, so I’m hesitant. The question that would weigh on me is how far off spec is still safe.

*Wife on roof*

Not much room left up there with the kids!

*Can’t move the rack*

In my case I can move the rack. There are factory attachment points but if I remember back to when I bought the rack it was actually more complicated to use the built-ins. Something about having to special order some OEM stuff first, which went lengthwise not across, then another attachment to go across, then the racks way on top, or something like that.

*Keep rack where it is, go with rack-binding-rack-binding (or reverse) and secure it*

Yeah, I’m still debating between this and trying to move the racks a little.

Thanks for the advice, everyone. It’s been helpful for me to hear.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

personally, I think you're horsefucked, but I'm a glass half full kinda guy *wink


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

If you rack the board upside down, make sure all your straps are done up tightly and nothing is dangling. Any loose bits will whip around and scratch the crap out of your roof paint.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just installed a rack on my middle sons car last night. I mis read the instructions and I was an inch off. On the distance of the towers, but my point is since I was off the rack wouldn't attach to the roof line. Since the body contours when you move the rack it changes the distance "across" the body where the towers should be. 

*I would not move it out of specs* I have 3 racks on cars and all are set to spec and I have never lost a board. I did have them shift 2x that was user error, I didn't have the clam shell locked down hard enough. 
I couldn't tell if you have a sunroof, I take a peek through mine every so often. 

Again I think your fine, you say you tether them what more can you do. As to ppl losing loads on the road. Dumb asses that don't secure them :finger1: I use more straps them one can imagine. I will also pull that load at speeds of 85mph because I know I secured it properly, not hard to do. 

OH.... in this pic the board will not move but you will get a ton of wind flutter , flapping of the board and excess upward forces on the entire rack system. I have done this on short trips 30min or so but never long trips. I can't prove it's bad but the physics all say it is. 










Here is my car loading for a trip. You can see the boards closest are way out in front and the ones on the far side are slid back. No issue, plus once you double stack them it seems to strengthen up the wind flutter. Just an observation no real proof other then I didn't loose them and didn't stop to fix since they weren't coming out of the rack.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have done thousands of miles with our boards in the same rack just like picture 4 and 2


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you are fine either way but you might want to consider getting a cargo box. 

I bought a box and am enjoying the gas mileage savings.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> I have done thousands of miles with our boards in the same rack just like picture 4 and 2


You're gonna have a hard time finding any more authoritative, travel tested advice than Argo's. He does a "Shit Ton" of traveling with his and his family's gear!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Argo said:


> I have done thousands of miles with our boards in the same rack just like picture 4 and 2


Same here.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> I think you are fine either way but you might want to consider getting a cargo box.


Make sure you double check the specs here again !!!

Mine specifically says not rated for a cargo box. It will depend on the make/model of your car.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

mine is set up like #2 picture. not sure how long your board is but it works for me, my ski rack is set at (96 accord)specification.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> I have done thousands of miles with our boards in the same rack just like picture 4 and 2


Same...do 2 and 4 ...even with 2 boards base to base...because the boards' nose will catching less wind to pop the rack open. One time had the nose of some fatty skis vibrate the shit out of the front rack and it popped open...thankfully saw it happen immediately and was able to stop before shit went flying.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Those racks look like the "gutter" style that clamp into the rain gutter. If so, you can move them. With all racks, and loads - How do you test to make sure it's solid? Grab them and reef on it! If there is nothing loose and the whole vehicle moves, you're good to go.


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> personally, I think you're horsefucked, but I'm a glass half full kinda guy *wink


Aren’t you supposed to then tell me that the solution is to mail you my new board, which is clearly defective, for disposal?



Motogp990 said:


> If you rack the board upside down, make sure all your straps are done up tightly and nothing is dangling. Any loose bits will whip around and scratch the crap out of your roof paint.


LOL. I appreciate the advice, but if that’s the way to get this to work, I’d wear those scratches like badges of honor. For your shock and horror I’ve attached two pictures of some paint scratches to my car. The first is a new one to the roof from yesterday’s rack installation. The other is the driver’s door. I found that when I have the kids and need to use the hatch, the easiest place to stash my board is to lean it against the driver’s rear-view mirror.

*sunroof, peek*

No sunroof, but if I tilt my head just right I could see my old board in the rear view mirror. Plus there’s the shadow on the road, depending on the time of day and direction of travel. (See previous confessions about how crazy I am about not losing the board off the roof.)

*Pictures 2 and 4 (many recommendations) vs. picture 3 (warning: wind flutter, flapping of the board and excess upward forces on the entire rack system, catch too much wind and pop the rack open)*

Yeah, scenario 3 on my car looks crazy, like it’s designed to catch wind and rip apart.

*cargo box*

If I recall, the Vibe can take a cargo box, but the manufacturers don’t guarantee that it won’t interfere with opening the hatch all the way. I didn’t want to have to buy one, try to install it, then have to return it. (The Thule was the second system I bought. I first bought a Yakima that wouldn’t secure to my car and had to return it.)

*Grab them and reef on it! If there is nothing loose and the whole vehicle moves, you're good to go.*

Yeah, I already do that every time I load the racks. Kids think it’s funny when I shake the hell out of the car.


----------



## Paul Wisconsin (Dec 23, 2020)

My friend has a 2 door GTI and there is no way we could get the rails far enough apart to fit both bindings. we roll with the back binding out had have done so for 10+ years without issue. Many cars have factory rails that won't move at all and i find it hard to believe that it is simply impossible to use a board rack on all those cars. Plus if you are a big guy with a wide stance you would also find the limit on most if not all cars.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is a necro, but it's still relevant. The OEM rails that cars come with seem to all be just a bit too narrow for snowboard bindings. Our family has had 3 cars now with OEM rails and they're all just like an inch or two too close together.

I place the back binding behind the back rail and it works fine so far. There's a danger on a small car that the tail of the board might interfere with the raising tailgate, but I personally haven't had that.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Donutz said:


> This is a necro, but it's still relevant. The OEM rails that cars come with seem to all be just a bit too narrow for snowboard bindings. Our family has had 3 cars now with OEM rails and they're all just like an inch or two too close together.
> 
> I place the back binding behind the back rail and it works fine so far. There's a danger on a small car that the tail of the board might interfere with the raising tailgate, but I personally haven't had that.


I have same issues with a wide stance and Subaru. This is the only suitable solution. But the road salt takes a toll on the roof in the NE. I’m switching to a roof pod.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Paul Wisconsin said:


> My friend has a 2 door GTI and there is no way we could get the rails far enough apart to fit both bindings. we roll with the back binding out had have done so for 10+ years without issue. Many cars have factory rails that won't move at all and i find it hard to believe that it is simply impossible to use a board rack on all those cars. Plus if you are a big guy with a wide stance you would also find the limit on most if not all cars.


Your friend should of bought a car with raised side rails, instead of being cool driving a GTI. You have more options for positioning of the crossbars on the raised rails.

I had no issues with my old Passat wagon with the raised side rails for cross bar positioning...

And I have no issues with my Tiguan using the fixed position points of the raised rails.

Untitled by thisistan, on Flickr


----------

